# ASA Web Site Down? Again?



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Down for me too.


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

Down for me also.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Same stuff I had last week and a few times before. Leave it alone and it will come up....sooner or later. 
bhtr3d said the problem was on my side. BS. The ASA site has being doing this every since they gave it the update thing a while back.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> haven't been able to get on the ASA web site today...anybody else having problems?


Maybe it's 5 yds too far for you:embara:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Maybe it's 5 yds too far for you:embara:


TOO FAR??? TOO FAR??? :angry::angry: there is NO target, critter, or object too far for this ol' eagle eyed geezer!! if i can't see 'em i can smell and then thery're meat in the stew pot.

too far...HA! whippersnappers...:uzi:




:shade:


----------



## just2smokem (Apr 16, 2004)

its down, just tried to get TX dates to look at flights and cant. Any one able to help me with dates, Thurs-Sun. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kevo (Feb 27, 2011)

Paris is April 25-28(Thursday thru Sunday)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

don't forget the city shoot on thursday.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

Likely not their fault. I am sure that the site is hosted off site and whomever hosts it is having issues.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Sure hope downloading our groups picture from Ft Benning didn't cause a short circuit.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

web site now just says, "Rebuilding files".


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

8:58 pm my time. Not found, period. One of those Pinnicle targets fall over and smashed the main drive?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> 8:58 pm my time. Not found, period. One of those Pinnicle targets fall over and smashed the main drive?


That's what I'm thinking. Maybe they need some PVC to keep the website propped up. lain:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

8:07 am. Still off line...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

spoke to ASA. they are trying to get their system back up and running. they aren't able to process some on-line registrations due to the problems with the system.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> spoke to ASA. they are trying to get their system back up and running. they aren't able to process some on-line registrations due to the problems with the system.


Server rebuild......est time of completion 6:30pm or sooner


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Cool. Thanks for the update.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Somebody needs to recommend Unitrends to ASA


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This company a little stronger personally. 
) 

http://www.zts.com/


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Might be a little longer.....I don't know the outcome just guessing.right.now


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

It is 3:00am here and its still down!! :sad:


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

All I know is when the site goes down, and they are supposedly improving it, that when they come back online it takes me longer to get on it. They always add pictures, or graphics then our dial-up gets indigestion. Sometimes I can get a senior citizen power nap in waiting for things to come up.


----------



## msuwxguy (Mar 20, 2012)

It works on my mobile browser but not my computer. On my iphone the main page has a link to the GA scores and payout but thats all you can view right now.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

8:38 am and still no go.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

elkhunter said:


> All I know is when the site goes down, and they are supposedly improving it, that when they come back online it takes me longer to get on it. They always add pictures, or graphics then our dial-up gets indigestion. Sometimes I can get a senior citizen power nap in waiting for things to come up.


Did you just say your on dial-up? Elkie......obama phone ppl have wifi ...LOL


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

elkhunter said:


> All I know is when the site goes down, and they are supposedly improving it, that when they come back online it takes me longer to get on it. They always add pictures, or graphics then *our dial-up *gets indigestion. Sometimes I can get a senior citizen power nap in waiting for things to come up.


:mg:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> :mg:


He is up there in age, so we have to give him a some credit......at least he upgraded from the soup can/ string thing


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

msuwxguy said:


> It works on my mobile browser but not my computer. On my iphone the main page has a link to the GA scores and payout but thats all you can view right now.


you can get the same thing on the laptop by typing: www.asaarchery.com that shortens the usual link, but it does take you to the georgia scores. maybe everything is lost in The Cloud.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> He is up there in age, so we have to give him a some credit......at least he upgraded from the soup can/ string thing


What's wrong with the soup can and string?


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Yup, we gottem "dial up" n' a old puter. We live out in the stix, and ain't got no towers close enough for anything else. To get hi-speed we would have to go to Hughes Net, and we can't afford them. I did have a can n' string, and also a "crank" telephone when I was a kid. Our telephone number at the time was #104 !!! We ain't got one a them "smart phone thingies" either.

I just checked the sight, and its still in Limbo.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

7:30 pm - still down


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

still down. at least the ibo don't have this problem lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It's been working great for me. 










Just kidding.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

3Darchr said:


> still down. at least the ibo don't have this problem lol


Ohhhhhhhhhh Burn!! LOL


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3Darchr said:


> still down. at least the ibo don't have this problem lol


Ya , because no one goes to theirs =)


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Top o the morning to all --- it's 7:03 a.m. EDT, and it is still rebuilding. I guess alla the rain we had here of late has been interfering with the construction work. Intermittant rain always causes disruption. Oh well. It'll be well worth the wait if they eliminate the big full red color page, so when ya click on the sight, that the home page comes right up.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*ASA Web Site Down? Again?*

Tried and got this


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

I tried and got a page that says go to Fort Benning scores. I went there and it says Alabama Pro-am scores. What's up?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tkasten said:


> I tried and got a page that says go to Fort Benning scores. I went there and it says Alabama Pro-am scores. What's up?


because that is what's up ..... they are working on getting the servers reloaded.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Just so people know.....if you're wanting to sign up for West Monroe......the quickest and simplest way is just call 770-795-0232 and speak to the ladies...they will get you set up in a minute


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

okay, here's the inside scoop....

*Your host needs to use PHP 5.3.1 or higher to run this version of Joomla!*

at least that's what i get...:jksign:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

wish they could get back on line soon...i need my asa fix.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

It's driving me to "insanity" !!! --- Been down so long I think my "cookies" are going to forget about them --- guess I'll just have to cook up a new batch.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep, still off line this morning.... Maybe there's a Server on the Sale Isle at WalMart.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I work in IT and this is a long time for a system to be down. I hope it all works out for the best!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hope they haven't lost all the historical data...that would be a real loss.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

posted an inquiry on their facebook page...it got deleted...go figure. :sad:


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Taking this long to get back up must mean the site totally crashed --- like Carlosii, I hope we did not lose all the history --- just imagine losing all the senior citizen "intellect", and "words of wisdom". I find it very unusual, that someone "in the know" hasn't come on here advising an update, as to when the site might get back in operation.

I think I'm suffering from "lack of post" traumatic syndrome.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Who is that elkie??


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Who is that elkie??


you really, really don't know???

one of the top geezers on the circuit...get in the game, dude. :shade:


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I think "LDF" would know --- NOT "LBJ" --- "LDF" ??? !!!


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh my goodness, thank you for the "flattery" Carlosii !!! This is one a them daze I could spend some time on the ASA board --- we are kinda on "house arrest", because of the severe storms today n' tomorrow --- we were going to go to an archery shoot today, but we ain't got no scuba gear, so we decided to stay home warm n' dry where we haven't had the heat n' lights shut off yeeeeet.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Elk.....does little river Sri have shoots over there in hiara???


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure hope this wasn't revenge for someone removing the post about a scorecard being changed, after it was turned in to ASA officials. I was wanting to see the results of that post being removed from the forum.
Don't care how hard they try. I will not be forced to get my information from facebook and twitter. Guess I'll have to depend on Carlossi to keep me informed, Oh! forgot he replied that someone is also deleting his posts on facebook.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm with you Clawed on Facebook and Twitter --- they can "stick" both of them !!!


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Tim --- Yes, Hahira, Ga is now having shoots again. They bought a range of targets from Newberry. It is known as Shiloh Archery, and here is what is left for their shoot schedule:

March 30th
April 20th
May 25th
June 22nd
July 13th
July 27th (Bow Hunter setup only)

Shoots are staggered start with registration time being from 9am to 1pm.

Contact people for more information are Dale 229-460-6696; Brent 229-251-4466;Billy 229-560-9560

They set up a very aggressive/deceptive course --- 1/2 in hardwoods, and half in pines.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Cool....might.make the drive for the 30th


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like Tim kinda wanted to steer away from that subject.(LOL)


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

It's up Carlosi!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Well sort of. Asaforum.com gets you there but you can't sign in. Looks like it might be a complete rebuild.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep! looks kinda like a brand new site has been built, requiring a new registration, and my avatar with me in my camos, as well as my hog are somewhere in a black hole.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Up and functioning.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

New address: http://www.asaarchery.com/IP/vb4/forumdisplay.php?2-General-Archery


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

IM just gonna say <®]€<|°~|~<®<©¡ Don't know why I need to give all the equipment issues to reregister


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Did the old site completely crash?

Why delete messages ASA members posted on FB about what's up with the site being down? That to me makes no sense at all.....simple question being asked by your paying membership body????? Was there something being hidden??? Seems like werid behavior to me but I dont know all the 
circumstances also


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Well boyz n' gurlz, I guess its "sayonara" for me on the new ASA site --- I first went to 3rd Places' "new address thing", and it wouldn't let me post. THEN, I tried logging in using the same username/password I been using forever, and it popped up a sign that said "incorrect username/password. I struck out twice. SOOOO, then I went and clicked on the "ASA listing on my favorites" that I been using forever, and the old red page came up without it saying "rebuilding files", so I clicked on it, and then a new home page came up. SOOOO, then I clicked on the register thingie, and put my username/password into it, and the same sign came up "invalid username/password", and now I had strike 3 out of 5 on me, so I gave up.

This TOTALLY INFURIATES me, that everytime we have something good, that someone has to change it --- someone is never satisfied when something is working for everyone. Now I can't even get on it. Ross Perot once said "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" --- he is a very smart man !!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry, Elkie, but it was broke...seriously broke. they had to practically rebuild it from scratch. if you want on, you have to re-register. you can do that and use your old name and password, since all the data on user names and passwords were lost. but you MUST register as if you were going there for the first time.

don't get mad, get back on line so we can drive Clawed and Tim wacko...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

elkhunter said:


> Well boyz n' gurlz, I guess its "sayonara" for me on the new ASA site --- I first went to 3rd Places' "new address thing", and it wouldn't let me post. THEN, I tried logging in using the same username/password I been using forever, and it popped up a sign that said "incorrect username/password. I struck out twice. SOOOO, then I went and clicked on the "ASA listing on my favorites" that I been using forever, and the old red page came up without it saying "rebuilding files", so I clicked on it, and then a new home page came up. SOOOO, then I clicked on the register thingie, and put my username/password into it, and the same sign came up "invalid username/password", and now I had strike 3 out of 5 on me, so I gave up.
> 
> This TOTALLY INFURIATES me, that everytime we have something good, that someone has to change it --- someone is never satisfied when something is working for everyone. Now I can't even get on it. Ross Perot once said "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" --- he is a very smart man !!!


YOU have to rebuild your profile/name.....Its as if you never where on the message board ....It new


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

And the new site really complimented me, by referring to me as a junior rather than a senior member...Claude


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I re-registered. Glad it's back up. :thumb:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

the new platform is a much better one and in the long run is easier to use. I just re-registered and it took about 30 seconds. I already have 4 posts!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

HERE IS the main page to take you to everything that is up so far.:

http://www.asaarchery.com/IP


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

ASA sight is up!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I've flunked about 3 times so far. 15 minutes at a time. Bow? Release?


----------

